# Salicylic acid or Tea Tree Oil?



## Jinjer (Feb 18, 2007)

I currently use the Tea Tree Oil line from the Body shop to control the oiliness of my skin and also to help with pimples...the salicylic acid products that i used prior only dried out my skin. They did help with acne treatment though...so i'm wondering if maybe i need to add at least a mask with the sa to help with pimple treatment. What do you guys think?


----------



## dustyy (Feb 18, 2007)

Do the asprin mask once a week.


----------



## korina981 (Feb 18, 2007)

i find tea tree oil to be a little better than salicyclic acid on surfaced pimples but i use SA stuff spot treatment occasionally on relatively new acne marks and it fades them a bit. for under the skin pimples i used BP


----------



## Jinjer (Feb 18, 2007)

thanks! I've been meaning to read up on this...i'm often sceptical about putting too much stuff on my face. When i started the Tea Tree Oil I quit the SA


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 18, 2007)

or just use a spot treatment with SA.


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 19, 2007)

I much prefer salicylic acid over tea tree oil - I found the TTO very drying. If TTO is working better for you overall though, I would just stick with that and use a spot treatment with SA as jennifer suggested. You could also try benzoyl peroxide as a spot treatment, since I've had success with that in the past.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Feb 19, 2007)

The scent of my Tea Tree Oil is too much IMO for an acne treatment usage... I just don't really like it, lol. I used to use creams with Salicylic acid which were okay but I've found that for me acne treatments with Benzoyl peroxide work really well.


----------



## jessimau (Feb 19, 2007)

Tea Tree Oil has never worked on my blemishes and I can't use benzoyl peroxide. Salicylic Acid works wonders for me. The one I use has a slightly moisturizing base: Biotherm's Acnopur moisturizing treatment gel. I use moisturizer on top of it too, and just put the SA on the areas that break out most often plus any spot treatment.


----------



## Jinjer (Feb 19, 2007)

thanks for the responses guys


----------



## magosienne (Feb 19, 2007)

i never tried TTO. salicylic acid works great with me. benzoyl peroxide is great too, but i think it's a bit too harsh for my skin, i dunno.


----------



## fierce_diva (Feb 20, 2007)

I've used the TTO and find it works better for me than the SA...but not all TTO are the same alot of products that have TTO alos have other irritants.

If your using the actual essential oil, you just need to mix a few drops with your cleanser (thats what I do...pump some cleanser into my hand &amp; add few drops...voila off we go!!!)...

As a spot treatment, way too strong to be applied directly to your face I liked the atomosphere roll-on stick..

sorry for being long winded...


----------



## Kathy (Feb 21, 2007)

Ditto to that!


----------



## monniej (Feb 21, 2007)

tea tree oil did not work at all for me. sa is in just about every product i use. i would suggest a hydrating mask a couple of times per week if your skin seems to be loosing alot of moisture. dermalogica makes and amazing hydrating mask and you can use it on your eyelids as well! be sure to let us know what you choose!


----------



## sw33tness (Jul 31, 2007)

If your skin is not allergic(which is very rare for it to be) it starts to work within a week!


----------



## chinadoll (Jul 31, 2007)

Salicylic acid kills those pimples. If dries you up apply lotion afterwards. Tea tree oil is really good, but for hard core pimples use salicylic.


----------



## mayyami (Aug 1, 2007)

I used the tea tree oil from body shop too, the foaming cleanser, and it really worked for me... so maybe try the masque as well.


----------



## Salope (Aug 1, 2007)

I actually use both SA and TTO. I use the SA almost daily both as a preventative measure and to help with pre-existing acne issues. I use the TTO as a spot treatment because it is very drying but works wonders is clearing up specific problems areas.


----------



## Annatastic (Aug 3, 2007)

SA tends to be drying but is a little more effective, time wise than TTO. So A regular TTO Mask or products would be used to avoid growth of acne, while SA can treat pimples at present.

-Anna-


----------



## redbean11 (Aug 7, 2007)

Try Afirm 2x or 3x cream, as it contains the retino A that is known to clear away all your imperfections and renew your old layers of skin. It's available online. USD$26 for a 30ml tube. Check this out, it works very well on acne and wrinkles!


----------



## alexxa (Aug 9, 2007)

Have you tried a mask with some drops of tea tree oil?:kopfkratz: Or would it be too drying? Do you use it only on a spot or pimple? I have some acne scars and I would like to know if that could be efficient for me..:nixweiss:

Salicylic acid or BHA is very good, try it confidently, but don't abuse of it. Try using an exfoliating lotion with BHA. I used Exfoliating lotion from Roc and I heard that there is a very good lotion with BHA produced by Paula Begoun.

The aspirin mask is also very very good, my skin is very fresh and glowy after I use it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lrk0010 (Aug 25, 2007)

Tea tree oil is more effective for me


----------



## NYchic (Aug 26, 2007)

yeah same here. benzoyl peroxide is way too drying. tea tree oil didn't do anything for my skin. i like salicylic acid the best/


----------



## puncturedskirt (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah, benzoyl peroxide works pretty good for me.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Aug 26, 2007)

what if i don't have pimples right now but i do get them occasionally. can i get still use a product that has salicylic acid in it?


----------

